# glosso blooms



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't know it did this!
Doing a bit of a DSM in a pot under a grow light 
Cute, eh?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Pretty! I had my anabus bloom a while ago. Need to see under water


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

This bloom isn't under water. I too had an anubia bloom a couple of times. Under water, couldn't smell it! Ha!

Does glosso only bloom if it's emmersed?


----------

